# fire fin compressiceps, myth or ture?



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*I've seen this picture of fire firn comp (not red fin) at the airfish website:









and also this:










when I see this fish in real life it looks like this:










or like this:









did anyone see fire fins that look like the first 2 pictures? or this fish doesn't really exist?*


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, the fish really exist. However, there is a great deal of variability in this fish. You could bring in 100 of these fish wild, and only one or two would look great like those pictured. A number would look very good, but not as good as those, and some would be pretty much like those you've posted at the bottom. I wouldn't doubt the colour is somewhat dietary related, and tank raised fish may not look that great, and you'd have to weed through many to get decent ones if it isn't tank raised. I would guess they try and catch the nicest ones, even though all of them aren't "great".


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*I see, thank you for the answer, it's weird that even if all are WC, there is a big difference between one another...
I think I'll stick to gold head  *


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well I do have a true wild fire fin. Cost me an arm and a leg. but his fry a 1/2 inch sell for $20 so it was worth it. like Fogelhund said its only one in a few hundred that will look like this.
heres a pic










This is from when i first got him/before he even went in the tank. he now has a lot more red through out his fins. mostly it came back in his dorsal. so there's not really anymore yellows in it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Also.....it looks like you are trying to compare adults to juvis.


----------



## THORLEIFDK (Dec 28, 2007)

i took these pics. when i visited Toby Vealls lodge in 2005

Carsten


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Now those are freaking awesome!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

omg im drooling..
furcifer, that male looks amazing!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Multies said:


> omg im drooling..
> furcifer, that male looks amazing!


Thanks multies. He is amazing nice dark bars on a bright gold ish body. not to mention the blood red in all his fins :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have a young male F1 of his and its only about a inch and almost all his fins are red now.


----------



## frontdawg (Feb 10, 2005)

I bought approximately 6 from furcifer not long ago, and they are the real deal. The red are starting to show also.
Thanks furcifer.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Furcifer, just PM me when you're ready to sell some of his kids!  I'm not joking either! :lol:


----------

